# University of Minnesota: Twin Cities Meet and Greet!!!



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2005)

ATTN: U of MN Gamers!!!
The Center for Role-Playing provides games for needy students and room reservations for homeless GMs. We'll be running short demo games this Saturday, the 24th, from 2-6pm. No genre is safe from our hit squad: fantasy, sci-fi, horror, cyberpunk, even Samurai Champloo!

For details and directions, click over to...

http://www.Bayn.org/center/meet-greet.html


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Come, all the cool kids are doing it...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2005)

Not going will make baby Eric Noah cry...


----------

